# 7 of the Best Woodworking Ideas & Plans to Start During the Holidays



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Admins...
I usually don't say anything about ads but please rescind this membership for routertabledepot. There posts just seem like automated spam.
Mike Hawkins:thumbdown:


----------



## woodcutter1 (Jul 27, 2009)

You should make a nice little bench.LOL


----------

